# Need source for Bosch 1617 plunge sub base



## J Lacey (Jul 2, 2014)

Looking for a new plunge sub base for my 1617. Apparently the material these are made from is very brittle in the cold winter temps we're having as my shop is not heated. This material reminds me of the bakelite they used for pick guards on old fender guitars. Had a little hang up sliding my router along a jig I use to radius stock and the sub base cracked and is now in two pieces. I can not find the sub base on ebay or google. Tried several Bosch sites as well. I find others but not the one I need. Any help would be greatly appciated. Thank you


Jeff


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

J Lacey said:


> Looking for a new plunge sub base for my 1617. Apparently the material these are made from is very brittle in the cold winter temps we're having as my shop is not heated. This material reminds me of the bakelite they used for pick guards on old fender guitars. Had a little hang up sliding my router along a jig I use to radius stock and the sub base cracked and is now in two pieces. I can not find the sub base on ebay or google. Tried several Bosch sites as well. I find others but not the one I need. Any help would be greatly appciated. Thank you
> 
> 
> Jeff


call Bosch CS...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

bosch 1617 plunge base | eBay


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

part number for sub base is 2610997099


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

It shouldn't be very hard to make one. I'd use 1/4" lexan and then it wouldn't break again.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Making a new one sounds like a great suggestion, but what Stick said; it just shouldn't have broken. They're phenolic aren't they? 
Like Phil points out, Acrylic or Poly-carbonate are probably better choices re the temperature(?)...
A GUIDE TO POLYCARBONATE IN GENERAL - PTS LLC
https://www.boschtoolsservice.com/Home.aspx?ReturnUrl=/&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## J Lacey (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Finally located one on replacementparts.com $15 plus shipping.
May eventually make one but wanted to go ahead and get mine back together asap. The ebay link takes me to all the listed plunge bases but no sub bases on there that I can find. Thanks again, always good to come here for advise


Jeff


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Made for your plunger and the 1160/1 castings.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Quillman said:


> Made for your plunger and the 1160/1 castings.


Too bad it's acrylic. Polycarbonate/Lexan would be longer lasting. Though, to be fair, acrylic is probably a big step up from what ever the original base was made of.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You are right-on Quillman.



I have had Pat Warner sub bases for years and they are Top Quality.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

J Lacey said:


> Thanks for the replies. Finally located one on replacementparts.com $15 plus shipping.
> May eventually make one but wanted to go ahead and get mine back together asap. The ebay link takes me to all the listed plunge bases but no sub bases on there that I can find. Thanks again, always good to come here for advise
> 
> 
> Jeff


OOPS! I thought you were looking for the plunge base itself. Sorry about that.

Note: ereplacement parts takes a long time because they have to order from the factory, which may take 2 weeks, then ship to you. I have been down that road.

Note 2: If I recall correctly, the bolt pattern for the plunge base is different from the fixed base so be sure you order the right part.


----------



## J Lacey (Jul 2, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> OOPS! I thought you were looking for the plunge base itself. Sorry about that.
> 
> Note: ereplacement parts takes a long time because they have to order from the factory, which may take 2 weeks, then ship to you. I have been down that road.
> 
> Note 2: If I recall correctly, the bolt pattern for the plunge base is different from the fixed base so be sure you order the right part.


I understsand and thanks. I ordered the correct one and it shipped today so I'm very happy about that. They had three in stock. I'll be more careful with the new one that's for sure........

Jeff


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

When the new one arrives,if it was me,I would take the time to use it as a patern/ jigg and rout a couple more out of lexan


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good idea AL, at least make a plywood or masonite/MDF template for future use,might bail you out of a predicament/

Herb


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Great advise on making a template from the new sub-base--

A year or so ago i was able to pick up 2 sheets of 1/4" phenolic (24" x 24") from an Amazon vendor for about $35. It was going to cost me $30+ to buy a zero clearance plate for my table saw--so i figured i had little to lose by trying to make my own. Made a pair of plates for the TS, a pair for the band saw, and 2 router plates out of the first sheet, still have the second one left. Mills easily (don't care for the smell though), and that ended up being a pretty good purchase. I could have screwed up half of it and been money ahead. My parts definitely are not the quality of Pat Warner's--but functional. Pat's stuff is definitely top-shelf!!

earl


----------



## J Lacey (Jul 2, 2014)

Part came via USPS yesterday 12-13-2014. Right part and fast shipping. Was pleased with service and would order from replacementparts.com again. Just passing that on if your looking for a part.

Jeff


----------



## Woodrocket (Sep 11, 2013)

Try Amazon. I got mine from them. Best price I found


----------



## J Lacey (Jul 2, 2014)

Woodrocket said:


> Try Amazon. I got mine from them. Best price I found[/QUOTE
> 
> What part did you order from Amazon? I never found the part I needed on their site.


----------



## exceliteplas (May 14, 2015)

actually here is a new version of this article , check here Polycarbonate Sheet Bible Make You An Expert In 60 Minutes , check here exceliteplas dot com


----------

